
Ask HN: Do Windows and OS X each have their own React like rendering engines? - guix992
	Do Windows, MacOS and Linux each have their own React like rendering engines to render the GUI apps?<p>It seems each OS would need to have a rendering engine to render the GUI apps? Are these engines dataflow rendering engines like React?
======
mtmail
Kind of. And there's many over the history of thos operating system as they
evolved. Have a look at
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_widget_toolkits#OS_dep...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_widget_toolkits#OS_dependent)

~~~
guix992
Does it make sense to have a common rendering engine library that is common to
both browsers and GUI desktops?

So something like a react rendering engine but the type of nodes change when
you use it in different environments:

1\. Using it on desktop for GUI: The nodes are like the native GUI elements
for that OS

2\. Using it on the web: the nodes are whatever HTML DOM nodes that have to be
rendered

~~~
mtmail
React for desktop already exists, so yes, I guess it makes sense
[https://github.com/ptmt/react-native-macos](https://github.com/ptmt/react-
native-macos) [https://github.com/Microsoft/react-native-
windows](https://github.com/Microsoft/react-native-windows)

